# Simplon Pass to Lake Maggiore



## mike w (Jan 25, 2019)

Advice please. how scary is the route from Switzerland to Lake Maggiore in a 7.2m Motorhome?
Unsure which way to go, via Simplon Pass or the Gotthard tunnel.
If I go via tunnel is there a charge or is it included in the Vignette?

Many thanks for any info


----------



## jann (Jan 25, 2019)

We drove that route last year.Dont remember anything scary.We stopped overnight at top of Simplon.There are toilets and emptying point.Be aware it is very high altitude so our eberspscher heater wouldn't work,but it depends on the time of year you travel.There is a good aire top end of lake Majjiore not far into Italy if you are traveling south from Switzerland.


----------



## jagmanx (Jan 25, 2019)

*I have looked at this*



mikewroe said:


> Advice please. how scary is the route from Switzerland to Lake Maggiore in a 7.2m Motorhome?
> Unsure which way to go, via Simplon Pass or the Gotthard tunnel.
> If I go via tunnel is there a charge or is it included in the Vignette?
> 
> Many thanks for any info



Simplon pass looks OK especially in summer
St Gotthard pass is only guaranteed open from June 1st and again looks ok
Tunnel is extra to the vignette (£60 ?...no thanks)
Furka pass to be avoided IMO

When are you going..
Please report back as this is in our plans for 2019
PS we are 6.6metres
Check the youtube videos


----------



## mike w (Jan 25, 2019)

Great info, it's the Simplon pass for us.
We will be there in July.
I will ask other route questions in other posts later on.

Mike


----------



## groyne (Jan 27, 2019)

The Swiss road tunnels are included in the vignette (about 40 sf) the Italian side down to lake Maggiore isn't a toll road.  
Last year we went into northern Italy via Austria and the Brenner pass, it was a lot more expensive when you factored in the Austrian vignette and all the Tolls. We headed back from Maggiore via Chemonix and the Mont Blanc tunnel, it cost about 100 Euro in toll road and tunnel (61.40 Eu) fees.


----------



## barryd (Jan 27, 2019)

Both dead easy.  IVe never paid to go through the tunnel.


----------



## mike w (Aug 14, 2019)

jagmanx said:


> Simplon pass looks OK especially in summer
> St Gotthard pass is only guaranteed open from June 1st and again looks ok
> Tunnel is extra to the vignette (£60 ?...no thanks)
> Furka pass to be avoided IMO
> ...



Hope this small report is not too late for your travels.
We travelled from Calais , midday crossing to Dinant in Belgium. Stayed at the Citadel above the town, free parking but no facilities.
Big drive down to Lausanne, Switzerland although navigation and roads were dead easy. Don't forget to refuel with cheap diesel in Luxembourg.
Then via the valley to Brig, the start of the Simplon pass. Absolutely stunning, our 7.3m unit, Boxer with the 100hp engine made light work of it. Lots of pull ins on the first part of the ascent, eateries at the summit and lots on the way down.
Then we hit the rubbish roads of Italy! No problem with the large mh driving to our campsite at Stresa on Lake Maggiore. Left after 4 nights and travelled south round to lake Como. Como was a lot tighter as the roads were narrow and close in against the cliff sides. Just had 2 nights at Lenno, after 6 days of ferry hopping we wanted a change, thought lake Maggiore was the best, would like to explore the Swiss end another time.
Travelled north to Austria, then Bavaria, Black Forrest and up the Mosel and back home.
Cheapest fuel we found was Luxembourg, then Austria followed by Italy, Germany and France.
Had bought all the emission badges but not for Italy, got very confused as it appears each town has it's own area and you can't buy a country wide one. 
Enjoy your trip,

Mike


----------

